# New FB group dedicated to our modded cars



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1541396676158539/

Realtime place to discuss mods and show off your ride


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Up to 60+ members already with some fantastic rides. Come join us !


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i love this page. It keeps popping nice looking cars up on my homepage :thumbup:

better than reading the 100000 recipes or other rubbish people need to post.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

VRACERW said:


> i love this page. It keeps popping nice looking cars up on my homepage :thumbup:
> 
> better than reading the 100000 recipes or other rubbish people need to post.


Ya I am very happy how its turning out thus far


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Just sent a join request. 92 members at this point! 


Um, make that 93. Thanks James! Approved within 60 seconds!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

GZB said:


> Just sent a join request. 92 members at this point!
> 
> 
> Um, make that 93. Thanks James! Approved within 60 seconds!


Just broke 100  Some really nice rides in the group


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

just joined. :beer:


----------



## BabyDubGrrl2 (Jan 7, 2016)

Requested to join.....I need some inspiration!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

BabyDubGrrl2 said:


> Requested to join.....I need some inspiration!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There is plenty of sweet rides in the group


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Up to 120 members already !!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

145 Awesome Beetle's


----------



## BabyDubGrrl2 (Jan 7, 2016)

The page is awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

BabyDubGrrl2 said:


> The page is awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ty, closing in on 200 members already !


----------



## grn-rs (Mar 22, 2015)

Just send my invite!!!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

grn-rs said:


> Just send my invite!!!


Did you get in ?


----------



## Capriman86 (Jul 14, 2015)

Joined last night, thx! :thumbup:


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Capriman86 said:


> Joined last night, thx! :thumbup:


Excellent !


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

About to break 300


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Closing in on 350 members !


----------



## jpod999 (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife and I just picked up a 2012 Turbo last week, looking forward to seeing what people are doing to their cars on the FB group!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

jpod999 said:


> My wife and I just picked up a 2012 Turbo last week, looking forward to seeing what people are doing to their cars on the FB group!



There are definitely some Bad Bugs in the group


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Closing in on 400 members !


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Broke 400 members !


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fender13 said:


> There are definitely some Bad Bugs in the group


That's a badass looking beetle! I'm on the page just hardly ever use FB... May have to start going on now though


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris659 said:


> That's a badass looking beetle! I'm on the page just hardly ever use FB... May have to start going on now though


Thats Jeremy Rohr's Beetle, he owns Pearl & Pigments in Houston Tx and his Big Turbo Beetle is his slow car


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I started browsing through the site today and was amazed at all of the killer beetles in there! I wish more would post here as I'm not much of a fb person. I sign on to wish family happy birthday or whatever and sign right back off. Other than that I am pretty anti fb. Seems I may have to change my mind now and start peeking in the modded group more often


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Many of us prefer FB because responses are more immediate and its simpler to acess


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I get it. I just try to stay stuck in the ole days as much as I can. I work in an electronics store but am anti-technology to a certain extent lol

I do t know why but I've always disliked fb and other social media sites like them. I refused to even have an account until my daughter was born then created one but never went on. Now that I see some beetles on there I dicked around on fb for an hour almost last night! It's addictive for sure.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris659 said:


> Yeah I get it. I just try to stay stuck in the ole days as much as I can. I work in an electronics store but am anti-technology to a certain extent lol
> 
> I do t know why but I've always disliked fb and other social media sites like them. I refused to even have an account until my daughter was born then created one but never went on. Now that I see some beetles on there I dicked around on fb for an hour almost last night! It's addictive for sure.


Ya most of my posting is VW related, I post very little on my personal page most of the time. Its a nice and easy way to stay in touch with friends and family thats spread all over the world and it feeds my Bug addiction too


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------

